# Great hinge for cedar chest



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

I know I'm not seeing your installation, but that's a wonderful hinge and support rod for aa cedar chest toy box or blanket chest. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice post. I bought some lid assists from rockler and no where on the package did it say for use only on 3/4" chests but found the info on line. I was furiuos with Rockler as they wood not take them back and did not seem to care I made 6 screw holes that would not work in an expensive projct. I will look into these thanks for the info.


----------

